# 205/50/15's on a b12?



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey guy i already think this will work, but i want to put 205/50/15 's on my rims. will these work on a b12?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

You seen my 205/40/16's. But I really should pound out the rear fenders or drive slower through turns.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

hey i know someone nera me who will bend em for 20 bucks for all 4, and it'll look good


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

web, ur seriously having issues with ur wheels? i have the same size wheels ans tires and dont have any problems WITH lowering springs.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

xXB12RacerXx said:


> *hey guy i already think this will work, but i want to put 205/50/15 's on my rims. will these work on a b12? *


 as a matter of fact , isnt that what charles is running?


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> *web, ur seriously having issues with ur wheels? i have the same size wheels ans tires and dont have any problems WITH lowering springs. *


I wouldnt call it a serious issue. The rear wheels rub when pushing it hard through turns. I've yet to put the KN13 swaybars on.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey racer what size rims you got? I'm thinking you need at least 15x6 15x6.5 would be better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *Hey racer what size rims you got? I'm thinking you need at least 15x6 15x6.5 would be better. *


Myet, trust me, if it's for your B11, 15x6 would be nice. I have a 15.6.5 in my B11, and i need to have spacers installed in the rear, and it rubs my rear struts during hard cornering. Regretting gettin it, should have gotten a 6 instead.


----------



## Myetball (Dec 15, 2002)

I'm planning on 15x6 Enkei's probably with 195/50-15's. Was just wondering what size racer's wheels were since the 205's are a better fit on the 15x6.5.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

Myetball said:


> *Hey racer what size rims you got? I'm thinking you need at least 15x6 15x6.5 would be better. *


 15x6.5...getting new rims, tom i gota show you em, if it all goes well...their guna be sweet!  and im not stoping there. im getting those falken azenis, the kind hybrid DET has on his ride  'i love misfortune!'


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

get a hold on the wheel offset.. that will settle your "issue"  check with stuff offered for the b12 on tirerack.com... they will give you the offset info you need... mine are 15x6.5 too, looks to much like balooned tires to me ... 195-50-15 will look more low profile


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

i had 195/55/15's and they pissed me off cause they were gay. so like i said before, 'i love misfortune'  anyways, after seeing toms 205's i said...i GOTA have some of those!!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

hell i'd love to see it, just too poor/lazy to do it


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *hell i'd love to see it, just too poor/lazy to do it *


 you need some motivation man, go get yourself a job at micky-d's or taco smell  youd be suprised how easy money is to get


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Im running 205/50ZR15's on my car right now. IF i were you id go with the 6" or 6.5inch wide rims instead of the 7's. The 7s tend to want to following grooves int he road (on bad roads) and youll have to do something with the rear wheelwells if you want to run the 7 inch wide tires. (i rolled mine with a bat). 

-Nick


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I must have 7's. They do tend to track wierd on rough roads....unless you're screamin.


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

I used to run 16x7 wheels on mine 205-50-R16 then i went to 205-40-r16 the 50's rubed a little the 40's didnt rub at all but my sus is really really tight and the rear fenders were rolled i did it myself.

im upgrading to a 205-40-R17 17x7.5 wheel it will fill in all the gaps and look really clean, I dont think I will rub much at all the sus is really tight .. and Im going to buy the rear stab. strut bar for a b13 .. they had some group buy going on i think one is like 200$ but itll be so worth it. Im going to get a real lightweight wheel too they are going to be lighter than my 13's 
I will probly switch to weapon R coil overs or somthing too so I can adjust the hight just the way i want it


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

hey josh. the man to talk to would be b12racer. he could hook u up with a set of kn13 bars that ll bolt right up. i have heard of b13 bars working with abit of fabrication. i dont think ill ever go to coilovers


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

you need some motivation man, go get yourself a job at micky-d's or taco smell youd be suprised how easy money is to get 

man i already work at micky d's, it sucks the cock, but i'm getting promoted so maybe it will get my ass in a 240sx


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

anybody know whats the biggest tire size you can put on the stock steelies?


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

185/65/13 i think


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

I thought 185 would be pushing it already, 175 seems to be the ideal max, that is, assuming we're talking about 4.5J steelies over here..


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

185's come stock on the 13's


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

man i think that might be 155. looking at the owners manual it says the 185's were n the 14" tires, the other stock tire is 175 70r30


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah i left and that was the first thing i thought of when i saw my tires....they are 155's sorry all....maybe 165's will fit on 13 stockies...


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

well regaurdless i'm putting 175's on it, the owners manual dsaid i could, if i blow a tire, i will sue nissan for putting that in there


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *well regaurdless i'm putting 175's on it, the owners manual dsaid i could, if i blow a tire, i will sue nissan for putting that in there *


when it comes to stuff like that the little tag in the glove box is the be all end all.

-Nick


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

for which we thank it for


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i got the 175's on it right now holy shit it handles A LOT better, almost as if it was on rails


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

yeah, better tires really do make a helluva diference. 

whats funny also is that i now have my newer wheels/tires on now and it feels like i have power-steering ?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

your right about that, my power steering is shot too it's effortless


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

???? your power steering is shot? you had it in the first place?


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yep it developed a leak atthe pump and at the rack so i said fuck it, my car is loaded, has the cigarette lighter, a/c ps, auto, cruise, you name it it has it.


----------



## xXB12RacerXx (Mar 6, 2003)

thats wierd, you must have the grandma deluxe model...i have the po' ass college student model


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

mine has power steering but no cruise. by the way greg, i dont think any of the sticks cam with power steering . can anyone back my up?


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

AVERAGE said:


> *mine has power steering but no cruise. by the way greg, i dont think any of the sticks cam with power steering . can anyone back my up? *


got a B11 w/ 5-spd and P/S...


----------



## racingnismo (May 4, 2003)

I got nothing on mines too just like B12racer's. Did yours have model sticker on the right side of the trunk B12racer????


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

I got the DLX model, it has power steering, but no cruise, no tach, no power anything, no sunroof. I also have a 3speed auto in mine.

-Nick


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

I had nothing. 4 doors and a 5 speed. Oh and 2 RV mirrors, and rear defrost. I see a lot of b12's with only one - on the drivers side. Need to snag the visors wit da mirrors next.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2003)

My B11's a 5 speed, power windows, power locks, no power steering


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *I got the DLX model, it has power steering, but no cruise.....
> -Nick *


 ***** Nissan never offered cruise in any B11 or B12.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

thanks blown... thats wath i taugh too since there isnt anyplace near the steering to put it either !!


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it think all the sport coupe stick or not came with the power steering.... never saw one without it...


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

actually, it must have been offered, my car has cruise and it's not an aftermarket type deal


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

rice rocket (soon) said:


> *actually, it must have been offered, my car has cruise and it's not an aftermarket type deal *


 ***** What model Sentra do you have? [E,XE,or GXE?] Can you post a picture of the dash? Is there a switch on the dash for arming the system and another on the steering wheel for setting the cruise? Or do you have a second staulk coming out on the left of the steering column?


----------



## racecargo11 (May 18, 2003)

the biggest tire size you can fit are 175 70 13


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> ****** Nissan never offered cruise in any B11 or B12.  *


Im pretty sure that the SE model (Greg has one) has the cruise control. His also came stock with a tach, and every little thing on his dash has a button or indicator inside it (unlike how we have cover up panels).

-Nick


----------



## blownb310 (Jun 10, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Im pretty sure that the SE model (Greg has one) has the cruise control. His also came stock with a tach, and every little thing on his dash has a button or indicator inside it (unlike how we have cover up panels).
> 
> -Nick *


 ***** Thanks Nick, but I'm still suspicious. I won't believe it until I see it with my own eyes. The B12 factory shop manuals don't have any info for an ASCD system in them. I still haven't seen a spec of evidence that supports Nissan ever offered cruise on a B12. Aftmkt cruise can be installed on any car. Greg's SE is not a real model. He created it. SE sedans never existed. He took his XE sedan, added the tach, steering wheel, 14" alloys, the "SE" sticker on the trunk, and other options from an SE Sport Coupe. He did a great job with it, and fooled alot of people.  Can anyone prove me wrong on this?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

your right blown : he did a really nice cover up of is sedan, he did fooled almost everyone here !!


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

yeah it right behind the turn signal indicator, i have no clue what model it is how would i figure that out?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

blownb310 said:


> * He did a great job with it, and fooled alot of people.  *


me included...  
ill shut up now. 

-Nick


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

sunnyb11 said:


> *My B11's a 5 speed, power windows, power locks, no power steering *


you SO do not NEED power steering. waste o precious HPs on an e-series... and it causes a SERIOUS lack of road-feel on a fly-weight B11.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

blownb310 said:


> ****** Thanks Nick, but I'm still suspicious. I won't believe it until I see it with my own eyes. The B12 factory shop manuals don't have any info for an ASCD system in them. I still haven't seen a spec of evidence that supports Nissan ever offered cruise on a B12. *


i'll have to do some checking, bit i've heard tale of ASC on a B11... i'll see if i can come up with some evidence...

on the "logical" side... could you imagine trying to "power" up a hill on "cruise" with a stock E-series?! *chortle* ha-ha! *snort*


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> *you SO do not NEED power steering. waste o precious HPs on an e-series... and it causes a SERIOUS lack of road-feel on a fly-weight B11. *


True, but its a pain in the a$$ to park especially when its shod with 195/50/15s all round.


----------



## narx (Jun 3, 2003)

yup.... very heavy and especially with small diameter steering..
well time to build up those arms...


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *me included...
> ill shut up now.
> 
> -Nick *


 me included. i thought it was an actual model myself. oh well...


----------



## Webfoot (Apr 24, 2003)

sunnyb11 said:


> *True, but its a pain in the a$$ to park especially when its shod with 195/50/15s all round. *


what a wussy, 205/40/16 and a 13" wheel - no probs. Have you checked your tire pressure?


----------

